# How stop puppy from targeting side handles on bite pillow



## George LeCrenn (Mar 29, 2014)

I started my puppy biting a rolled up burlap sack. At my trainer's suggestion, I purchased a bite pillow that has three handles, one per side, one in the back. Unfortunately, the pillow is too thick and hard for my youngster and he started targeting the side handles. I cut the side handles off but he still wants to bite the back handle. I tried a soft puppy bite sleeve but he continues to target the ends near the hand and elbow. 

How can I decondition him from doing this and get him to bite in the middle of the pillow/tug/sleeve? I know it's common. Any suggestions or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You might want to text Joby. I think he uses My Pillow for that issue.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd start with a smaller/softer pillow. I wouldnt use a sleeve if the pup isnt biting well on the pillow. How old is this pup? Breed?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

targeting the ELBOW ????
hate to make assumptions....but assuming you are not holding the pillow by the elbows, that would imply he has NO targeting skills ](*,)

1. join the WDF properly
2. take more than 2 min to write a detailed question that gives a full background

or to keep it simple....
get a new trainer or listen to the one you have more carefully


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a pretty common issue with young dogs to target handles. Back tying the dog so the dog only has access to what you present as a bite target is one way to help fix that issue. Another is sometimes people just do to much tugging with a young dog and their jaw muscles are sore so they are just tired and trying to find an easier way to grip the item. With young dogs you don't really want to do a session more than 5 minutes at first.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

- did your trainer mention a wedge ?
many people have great luck teaching targeting with a wedge with inside handles...duh ....the hands are not targets 
- you can get soft wedges ....
did the trainer advise you to cut off the handles ? that kinda defeats the purpose of that piece of equipment
did the trainer see the pillow you got before you used it or advise you how to use it ?
how has the trainer instructed you to teach targeting ?
do you train with your trainer ? how often ?
do you pay for the training ?
so why do you think your "yungster" is biting at elbows too ? that might just be beyond a targeting issue
- is this bitework part of your basic OB (in your avatar) to learn how to tug with your dog, or is this training in a competition, protection oriented bite sport at a club ? is the trainer an OB trainer or a protection sport trainer ?
- you are only giving a snapshot of the problem

anything much beyond Brian's simple common sense answer is hypothetical and requires more clarification if you wanted relevant suggestions, and should probably have discussed most of these issues WITH your trainer 

- otherwise, why have one ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Biting at elbows can often be an avoidance issue.

In this case it may be caused by the wedge just being to big or hard.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

avoidance ... for sure maybe ... or maybe the pup just doesn't like to bite/grip.....
who knows ? i'd like input from the trainer too

there is not much of a base line here yet

actually i hate to try and second guess a trainer who has actually seen the dog and worked it
that's why i have so many questions //LOL// ... hope the OP will take some more time to respond and discuss the whole issue


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree on the second guessing especially without understanding the why.

How the dog is taught the out can be another issue. 

I've seen improper use of the e-collar create the same issue as well as a dog getting a stick hit across the muzzle making the dog start going for the elbow to avoid the stick hit in the face.

Without knowing the why then how to correct it can be a problem.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with Bob. It just may be a little too much right now. Go back to the sack a while longer and work his way back up to the tug. He is young, no need to rush.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone here, and if you do want him to bite the middle of the pillow you just cant beat a "My Pillow", as it is soft and luxurious and is adjustable to right amount of fill and firmness.

anyhow back to the subject.
never saw how old your pup is...

they make all kinds of things for smaller pups, you can get tugs in any size now from 3/4" diameter to 8 " probably..

it could be the size, the density or the material that he is deciding he does not like...

there is nothing wrong in my mind with a rolled up taped burlap sack if the dog is liking it. I've used those on and off for 20+ years and just bought a few the other week...not as cheap as they used to be, but these are nice thick ones...


----------

